# What you can make with a pocket knife, chopstick, two mousetraps, gorilla glue and a Del Ealy paring



## sachem allison

I received one of Del's paring knives the other day and it was cool as hell. I placed it with my chef knife in a safe place, like always and I went home. I came back in the morning to open the restaurant and found a pigsty. I suspect a new bartender decided to make them something to eat ( a definite no no in my kitchen and everyone knows it.) Food was left out and my new paring knife was sitting on the counter crusted in food and the stubby little tip was busted, just a half mm or so but, someone touched my knife. Everyone knows they might as well slit their own throat, then touch my knives. Fired the bartender, when he shrugged his shoulders and said it's just a knife, whats the big deal. First week and last week. Idiot.

I decided to go ahead and get a saya on this thing but, money is tight. I have been looking at all these new saya threads and decided what the hell. I have exactly no tools or thin wood at work but, I got a hair up my butt and decided I was going to do it anyway. I went scrounging around the basement looking for wood, when I found a box filled with unused mousetraps. They were the perfect size. In between tickets and brunch and dinner service I whittled a basic shape with my pocket knife. I marked the blade placement with my sharpie and began hollowing out the cavity, what a pain in the butt that was. I hollowed out both sides and also had to do a secondary cavity, because of the deep plunge lines on either side of the blade so, that it would sit straight in the saya. After I hollowed everything out, I filled the holes left over from the staples that hold the mousetrap hardware with gorilla glue and bamboo skewers. When the glue set, I cut off the excess bamboo and sanded everything flush. I carved a very shallow cavity along the edge of the too halves and put a thin layer of glue on the outside edge of the cavity. This way when everything is clamped no glue gets inside the saya. I matched the pieces and placed a jade sharpening stone as a weight and waited two hours. After two hours I remove all the excess glue and sanded the edges to give it a more streamlined beveled look. All edges where beveled. I found some blue paint and applied it with some kitchen paper and took a sharpie and added some black highlights. When everything dried I took some sand paper and lightly abraded the surface to give it a distressed look. I took some olive oil and some swarf mud and rubbed it into the saya to give it a further aged look.


I needed a pin, even though the friction fit on this makes that unnecessary. I went over to the chinese restaurant and got a bamboo chopstick. I took a ticket spike and heated it on the stove and burnt a pin hole into the saya. I whittled a pin and fit it in. This is my first Saya, I have no intentions of ever making them for sale or getting into the saya business.lol I just get bored sometimes as, you can tell by the three paragraphs and 17 pictures.lol


----------



## markenki

Nice!


----------



## HHH Knives

Cool!!


----------



## EdipisReks

that is cool!


----------



## harrison

Very cool, love the ingenuity. Sorry about the idiot bartender.


----------



## Chuckles

That is awesome!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I love it!


----------



## chinacats

Way cool!


----------



## SpikeC

yer outa control, Son!


----------



## El Pescador

Fuqin' MacGuyver! That is awesome.


----------



## GlassEye

Ha, I love it. I feel even more lazy for not having a saya for mine yet, I think I have some mousetraps around here...


----------



## sachem allison

You don't even want to know what I can do with a shovel, hip boots, plastic tubing,a dwarf, cayenne pepper and a gallon of canola oil.


----------



## sachem allison

thanks, guys!


----------



## sachem allison

I lied, I did have one pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## steeley

sachem allison said:


> You don't even want to know what I can do with a shovel, hip boots, plastic tubing,a dwarf, cayenne pepper and a gallon of canola oil.




I saw that show in Tijuana .


----------



## Carl

sachem allison said:


> You don't even want to know what I can do with a shovel, hip boots, plastic tubing,a dwarf, cayenne pepper and a gallon of canola oil.



I DO!!! I DO!!! I DO!!!

ROTFLMAO...


----------



## sachem allison

steeley said:


> I saw that show in Tijuana .



So did, I at that little pink house in with the donkey in the back yard.


----------



## Lucretia

That's slicker than snail snot!



sachem allison said:


> You don't even want to know what I can do with a shovel, hip boots, plastic tubing,a dwarf, cayenne pepper and a gallon of canola oil.



But sometimes you really scare me...:scared4:


----------



## Zwiefel

very clever!


----------



## cookinstuff

That just made my day, thanks son!


----------



## sachem allison

Lucretia said:


> That's slicker than snail snot!
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes you really scare me...:scared4:



Just think, how scary it would be if I could remember everything. lol. no we don't want that.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Wait, how did I miss this???
Son, I know you guys have some big mice up in NYC. Do you have really big mousetraps so you could do this for a big gyuto?


----------



## sachem allison

I do, but you aren't allowed to use these traps officially in the city. The rats wear the. Around their necks for jewelry


----------



## wenus2

Well played sir. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Von blewitt

That looks great Son! At my restaurant we serve our cheese plate on a giant rat trap 



[/IMG]


----------



## Lefty

My duct tape saya looks so sad, in comparison!


----------



## Benuser

Great reading. Thanks, Son!


----------



## kalaeb

Lefty said:


> My duct tape saya looks so sad, in comparison!



Thats because you forgot the cardboard. Too sticky with out it, but eliminates the need for a pin. 

Nice sheath Son.


----------



## heirkb

Nice work, Son! 

I just made a sheath for my paring knife yesterday. Call me crazy, but I actually prefer those Victorinox blade-safe things, because you can wash the inside every once in a while, but I couldn't resist making a wooden sheath anyways.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Nice work Son - I would expect nothing less from you!!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Great cheese board, Huw.

:laugh:


----------



## Don Nguyen

How long did it take you? That's awesome!


----------



## NO ChoP!

The fact you can still see the trap logo makes it even cooler!


----------



## sachem allison

Don Nguyen said:


> How long did it take you? That's awesome!



a couple hours because, of doing it between tickets and on the line. I would say if I hadn't of been busy I could have had it carved out in 30 minutes.


----------



## Chuckles

Really fighting an urge to blow off taking inventory and trying this!
Y'all are beginning to be a bad influence.


----------



## daveb

I'm waiting for Steely's pictorial on the history of "Victor". A teenage job at a produce market involved checking the rat traps and um dealing with them. They were not considered disposable 40 years ago but I think it was same brand.


----------



## steeley

Only for you Dave.
Victor® is recognized as a world leader in the rodent control category and has been a trusted brand name since 1890. Victor® revolutionized the rodent control market 100 years ago with the invention of the spring-based Victor® Mouse Trap.





[/IMG]

this is what there using now.



[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke

Just saw this! Great job!

I am that kind of guy--where most folks see trash, I see opportunity. Seriously, a landfill to me looks like a few acres of free stuff.


----------



## wenus2

Lol Eamon. You ever see that episode of Always Sunny in Philadelphia?


----------



## Eamon Burke

No, that's one show I haven't marathoned yet. I've seen several though. Which one is it, I'll look it up.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow Son, whittling job that every widdler would be proud of. Is there a whittling forum? If so you should post that. Great job, I just hope it's not under water atm.


----------



## Mike L.

Inspiring. Simply inspiring. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Heath Besch

Son, I think you've finally gone off the deep end! Great job. 
Hey why don't you come on over, there some things I need fixed!


----------



## HHH Knives

My all time favorite thread title!  "*What you can make with a pocket knife, chopstick, two mousetraps, gorilla glue and a Del Ealy paring*"

Great job Son , Your very creative and put together a cool sheath..


----------



## sachem allison

Thanks, Brother, you do good work too.lol


----------



## HHH Knives

:wink:


----------



## Dave Martell

This thread's a classic!


----------



## sachem allison

Dave Martell said:


> This thread's a classic!



so, are you buddy!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Still waiting on giant rat trap gyuto saya....


----------



## sachem allison

health dept. took all my traps.


----------



## Lefty

If the rats are hanging around, at least put them to work. We all know anyone can do a bussers job....


----------



## BohoMonk

Very nice. 
Never trust a bartender, you never know what you get...


----------



## krx927

Cool. I need to try do one my self!


----------

